# C&C Cage design Ideas/Floor plans/Blue prints I drew up



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello! 

I haven't had much to do today and I cant stop thinking out building my Bunny a cage.. I am thinking of building a c&c cage.. Just for the fun of it... Your going to find my "Blue Prints" are rather large this being for 3 reasons. 1)Booboo likes to jump so my cage ideas are tall with lots of levels. 2) I want to build a large cage it doesn't need a "yard" but I like the idea. I also want to get him a buddy so he there needs to be space for two bunnys. 3)The cage is going into a spare room that has been emptied for the bunny so the cage can take up a good amount of the space so it doesn't look so bland. 

Feel free to comment and give me ideas or tell me if something is missing or impractical... I am hoping by the time I get enough money to build it I can have a good plan... If your commenting please put on the top the name/number of the cage as I plan to keep adding to the tread... If no one comments that's fine to I can just have the spot to come back and everything is here and nothing gets lost... 


Anyways enjoy.. I attached a legend and description along with my thoughts. 

**Made in paint and your more then welcome to use my designs**


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

C&C Cage 1 
This is my first design idea... I am sure it has some flaws...  
If I get a 2nd bunny I was considering building the same thing on the opposite side *Using the same wall* for a 2nd bunny making doors in-between on the levels and then unlock them when they get along


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

C&C Cage 1 
*Forgot to attach picture*
This is my first design idea... I am sure it has some flaws...  
If I get a 2nd bunny I was considering building the same thing on the opposite side *Using the same wall* for a 2nd bunny making doors in-between on the levels and then unlock them when they get along


----------



## Azerane (Jul 18, 2013)

Nicely done, I like the idea of having a basement where they can "burrow" like wild bunnies. It's a very cool design. One slight tweak I might suggest with the shelving, you've got all of the shelves two grids wide, I would at least make one of them three grids wide to give more floor space in terms of hopping distance on one surface 

And wow that is a huge cage  I think you might need bigger doors for cleaning


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

I was thinking of making the tower 6 grids wide so the shelfs were bigger lmfao. And yea would you do double doors on each level? I was thinking that but I was afraid it wouldn't be sturdy...

as for the basement I thought it was smart to more for their instints I wasn't going to make it the whole bottom only 4 long by 2 wide so I can get in there and also make it so the whole bottom slides make it with borders as tall as the cubes for the dark under ground and so I can slide it out lol...


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

and putting doors in thr back. I was thinking of a base with wheels so it could be moved for easy cleaning ans acess. im going to draw a revised plan


----------



## Azerane (Jul 18, 2013)

I found pics of a couple of cages that are 6 grids wide, thing would be huge!
http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh239/scooterandannette/bunnies/newbunnycage2008082401.jpg and http://images.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/11167/225393.jpg
You could use length of dowel or pine to to help make it more sturdy, or even partial walls like in the white one. If it's going to be 4 grids deep, you could put a central column of grids to help support it.


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

I was going to put grids under the platforms all but 1 grid so the bunny has 1 grid size to jump in and then it has support from that to. And in the corners of each level make a little house so there is lots of hiding ... I also am planning it for 1-2 lion heads. I was going to get the from the same litter both girls. Would it be enough..? I know they are pretty small...


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

and wow its huge! Good thing I have an entire room for it!  it will have a wall but every here and there it will have a missing grid to allow level jumping


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm gunna bump it down a floor to... It may be to tall lol. Not like it will fit in a door anyways to move it I will need to tear it down. Thankfully I can get grids at dollerama 4 grids for $2.00 I just need to keep stoxking alll their product haha


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

and making it only 2-3 grids wide... Lmfao!


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

Alright... Revised... Didn't add a "yard" 
Feel free to comment, Correct issues and add ideas or things I missed...  
Also feel free to use the design  I took a lot it from --->http://images.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/11167/225393.jpg


----------

